# Need a new Body- nothing available- wtf Canon



## ashmadux (Jun 27, 2013)

Any new news on when a new canon body might appear..? I mean anything?

Im running my t2i into the ground...and the 72100 looks delish but im not switching. Love my t2i and dont want to see it lose its life before an new body - at nice high intro price becomes available.

(Cant believe the 60d and 7d are still on the market. Neither are options for me. 6d is the same.)

Was thinking ( lot) about a t4i, but the prices are a bit too high for my tastes. I may have to go this route as a holdover body, but im just not sure thats a wise decision.

What is a portrait shooter that cant afford a 5d3 to do?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2013)

So is your T2i broken? 

You're clamoring for a new body, but complaining the price of the T4i is too high...yet both the T5i and SL1 were announced earlier this year and are both newer than the T4i. If something newer is announced tomorrow, I hope you realize it's going to be more expensive than the T4i which is last year's model after all. 

A portrait shooter should be strongly considering the 6D, but you state it's not for you. Why not? It's exactly what '_a portrait shooter that cant afford a 5d3_' should be considering...

So I say, not wtf Canon, but wtf ashmadux! :


----------



## RGF (Jun 27, 2013)

If price of t4i is too high, then the 6D will be too high -though it is a less expensive alternative to 5DM3

You could look at a refurb 4Ti, now with 1year warranty

Canon announces fewer new bodies than does Nikon, sort of like Apple and Samsung in the smartphone market


----------



## beckstoy (Jun 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> So is your T2i broken?
> 
> You're clamoring for a new body, but complaining the price of the T4i is too high...yet both the T5i and SL1 were announced earlier this year and are both newer than the T4i. If something newer is announced tomorrow, I hope you realize it's going to be more expensive than the T4i which is last year's model after all.
> 
> ...




+1

Also, you said ashmadux, "What's a Portrait Shooter who can't afford a 5DM3 to do?"
...how about get out and work harder? Who says you can't afford it? It's all affordable, but you've gotta take it seriously and make some cash first. 

Stop complaining, ashmadux, and get to work. Canon is making some great products and nothing they're putting out is going to be cheaper than the t4i. Just expect it and decide to up your game. There are enough complainers in the world.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2013)

We all like to see new announcements, and there have already been low cost models, and there will be high end models next.

If you are in the USA, consider getting a refurb model, or trade in a dead powershot or even a dead film slr using the Canon Loyalty Program for 20% off most refurbed bodies.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Jun 27, 2013)

ashmadux said:


> Was thinking ( lot) about a t4i, but the prices are a bit too high for my tastes.


Too high for what you get or just too high?

Right now, you can get a refurb T4i body from Canon for just over $500. The SL1 is ~$650 online. I assume that a T3i is out.

What's your budget and requirements? If I did portraits, I'd be pouncing on a 6D like a cobra on a furry rodent with IQ like that.


----------



## ashmadux (Jun 27, 2013)

Let me clarify that half/ rant.

I used to have a main body - 7d-and a backup - t2i. The 7d wasnt cutting it visually and the af broke down, so i had to get rid of it. As the image quality is very pleasing, ive been shooting with the t2i exclusively for the last year. However its already been to the shop twice and now the lcd in the screen is not showing the iso correctly. 

Basically ive been waiting for a new 7d level body, and it just hasnt shown up yet. I miss the solid body, joystiq and the af options of the 7d. tried to like the 6d, but i just dont, and the focus point spread is abysmal for portrait work IMHO. Im not a fan of focus recompose method, or excessive cropping. I really think that camera has to many limitations to be worth 1600+. Nah.


 I actually would like to purchase a 5d3 but i am building my portrait studio and the money is just not there.
I already have a rebel so buying another for 5/600 is not really in my plan.


So yup, i am working hard.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 27, 2013)

ashmadux said:


> I used to have a main body - 7d-and a backup - t2i.
> I actually would like to purchase a 5d3 but i am building my portrait studio and the money is just not there



I feel your pain. I have had a t2i for a long time and also have 5D III. Looking around for a reasonable crop body today, it's amazing to me the non-improvement Canon has achieved since t2i. 

Unless you have lots of investment in Canon lenses (I unfortunately do), Nikon D7100 really looks good; however, if unable to switch, then you'd be happy to know CR has justed posted specs on the new Canon 70D with a NEW 20.2 MP sensor 8) Let's just hope it's a good one.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/canon-eos-70d-spec-list/


----------



## SwissBear (Jun 27, 2013)

For studio work, a 5DII (yes, 2/two) might also work quite fine!


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jun 27, 2013)

SwissBear said:


> For studio work, a 5DII (yes, 2/two) might also work quite fine!



+1

PS - What kind of portrait work has caused you to run a 7D into the ground. I can think of one field that gets pretty... moist....... lol


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 27, 2013)

2nd hand 5D2.


You're welcome.


----------



## ashmadux (Jun 27, 2013)

yeah a 5f2 is looking tempting, though i really rely on outer focus points, which its not great at, but... I do know that that body has done tons of amazing work through the years. Hmm, ill ponder that one.

Its the t2i that im running into the ground...afraid it going to lay on its back one of these days. 

And my 70-200 2.8is2 will be taken from me WHEN I DIE 8)


oh wait....look at that 70D...HMMMM


----------



## untitled10 (Jun 27, 2013)

+1 on the 5d2
I bought one last year and I love it, the outer focus points are reliable in good light, but if you're shooting portrait in a studio I would use a tripod and live view focus anyway, but you will really see gh diffence in a bigger sensor for portraiture, unless you're heavily invested in efs lenses that is?


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jun 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> So is your T2i broken?
> 
> You're clamoring for a new body, but complaining the price of the T4i is too high...yet both the T5i and SL1 were announced earlier this year and are both newer than the T4i. If something newer is announced tomorrow, I hope you realize it's going to be more expensive than the T4i which is last year's model after all.
> 
> ...



+100


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jun 27, 2013)

ashmadux said:


> Let me clarify that half/ rant.
> 
> I used to have a main body - 7d-and a backup - t2i. The 7d wasnt cutting it visually and the af broke down, so i had to get rid of it. As the image quality is very pleasing, ive been shooting with the t2i exclusively for the last year. However its already been to the shop twice and now the lcd in the screen is not showing the iso correctly.
> 
> ...



your options are being limited not by what canon offers, but by what compromises you wish to make. The 7d2 will mostly be close to 2k (possibly more if they want to _really _make it the flagship APS-C) - and - IMO for portrait work your spending a ton extra for a body that really isn't made for it! the 7d series is for fast shooting, sports, birds in flight, with the crop factor it has the more mans tele extender. 

The 6d is an amazing portrait camera. It works nicely with all of my lenses from primes to zooms. As a former 7d owner, the FF models (botht he 6d and the 5d3) blow the 7d out of the water in IQ (and I loved my 7d when I had it). 

if your willing to save up the 2k to snag the n7d2 (whenever that gets to the market), I'd say just grin and bear it and take that time to save the extra cash and grab a refurb 5d3 (if your working hard, then you should have the extra 1k before they even announce the 7d2)

Here's some examples of portraits with the 6d...it really isn't a bad camera at all!!!!!


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 28, 2013)

ashmadux said:


> Any new news on when a new canon body might appear..? I mean anything?
> 
> Im running my t2i into the ground...and the 72100 looks delish but im not switching. Love my t2i and dont want to see it lose its life before an new body - at nice high intro price becomes available.
> 
> ...



What do you have against the 6D? Ever tried one?


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 28, 2013)

If the only problem with 6d is the AF points position then I dont get it...studio portrait work isn't the most AF intensive field! Focus and recompose is free (I don't like it either but if that's really the only option...) and manual focus too...


----------



## pedro (Jul 1, 2013)

Maybe the TBA 70D will cut the edge for you? Anyway, in portraiture I'd go FF (6D, 5D3 refurb, 5D2)


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 4, 2013)

OP why not just buy the 5D3 - it is not a great deal of money if you are seriously into your photography.
If, on my tiny income, I could afford to pay off my mortgage 8 years early, buy 8 Canon lenses from 17 to 800mm (6 of them "L"series), a 5D, a 1D4 as well as holidays + a lot of whiskey and cigarettes then I don't think the price of a 5D3 is such a biggie if it is important to you. Remember all the above was bought in Ripoff Britain!

P.S. I recently had a play with a 6D - I am impressed with it for the money.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2013)

wft ashmadux...about 70D ;D

I think 5D 3 will be perfect


----------



## JBeckwith (Jul 4, 2013)

If you don't "need" full frame, the t2i will give you just about as good results as any other crop sensor camera available right now. If your t2i actually does bite the dust, just buy another one for $200 until you have enough to save up for the camera you really want (e.g. 5d3).


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 5, 2013)

For using it only in a studio I would also recommend a used (=less money) 5D2.
IQ is still among the best, espacially on moderate ISO; the older AF should not harm you working on a studio.
After using crops you will be pleased by the remarkable gain of quality.
Good luck!


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 5, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> If the only problem with 6d is the AF points position then I dont get it...studio portrait work isn't the most AF intensive field! Focus and recompose is free (I don't like it either but if that's really the only option...) and manual focus too...



+1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 5, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> If the only problem with 6d is the AF points position then I dont get it...studio portrait work isn't the most AF intensive field! Focus and recompose is free (I don't like it either but if that's really the only option...)



It may be free, but you get what pay for... Here's a good description of Why Focus-Recompose Sucks.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 8, 2013)

Focus recompose, wouldn't be necessary in a studio. A studio should have modeling lamps on its strobes (or else focus assist beam firing via your flashguns). If you can't get the outer points to work on the 6D with modeling lamps, something is wrong. Turn them up brighter, or else send the camera to Canon to make sure this much hated AF sensor isn't actually defective. Some of them have been. 

For the focus-recomposing I've done (not in a studio), I just have not had a real problem with it. However I certainly would not attempt it with an f/1.2 lens at or near wide open; that would definitely move the subject out of the plane of focus.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jul 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > If the only problem with 6d is the AF points position then I dont get it...studio portrait work isn't the most AF intensive field! Focus and recompose is free (I don't like it either but if that's really the only option...)
> ...



That's why I then imply that manual focus also void his issues with some models AF point positions.

This topic should be over for long. With his conditions and "desires" pony up a 5d3/1d or suck it up and make it work.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Jul 8, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Focus recompose, wouldn't be necessary in a studio. A studio should have modeling lamps on its strobes (or else focus assist beam firing via your flashguns). If you can't get the outer points to work on the 6D with modeling lamps, something is wrong. Turn them up brighter, or else send the camera to Canon to make sure this much hated AF sensor isn't actually defective. Some of them have been.
> 
> For the focus-recomposing I've done (not in a studio), I just have not had a real problem with it. However I certainly would not attempt it with an f/1.2 lens at or near wide open; that would definitely move the subject out of the plane of focus.



+1 
But you already know this. Go to f/8 or something, put more light from your strobes, that will also put you on iso 100. All problems solved. In the studio, that is. 5D2 should be great.

Low natural light, no modeling lights or fast moving subjects, that´s another thing. On some speedlights but not all, there are modeling lights to use in a short burst that may be enough for getting focus. Of course, AF-points are not spread out as far as I would like them to be on the 5D2 but that is about the only thing not to like.

But for studio, 5D2 should be a the best IQ/$ you can get. Put your money into better lights instead. Don´t just stop because there seems to be a problem, work around it.

good luck!


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 8, 2013)

A portrait shooter on a low end crop complaining about the mfg not releasing another inexpensive body? WTF


----------



## marcel (Jul 8, 2013)

ashmadux said:


> I used to have a main body - 7d-and a backup - t2i. The 7d wasnt cutting it visually and the af broke down, so i had to get rid of it. As the image quality is very pleasing, ive been shooting with the t2i exclusively for the last year. However its already been to the shop twice and now the lcd in the screen is not showing the iso correctly.



If the LCD is not showing the ISO, try Magic Lantern.


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 8, 2013)

Ill maybe try that when i have another main body to use. Oddly enough, &d was announced shortly after i created this thread. But that's not until September, so...

Ironically i feel like many others and now wonder that the 7d2 will be packing. Lets see what info comes out by September.

Also related, i was in a cam shop to pick up the eos m, and the camera guy had a ball telling me that "canon is bringing out a lot of stuff later this year" Of course nothing specific, but that does coincide with the current M firesale, even mentioned by this latest post.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2013)

ashmadux said:


> Also related, i was in a cam shop to pick up the eos m, and the camera guy had a ball telling me that "canon is bringing out a lot of stuff later this year" Of course nothing specific, but that does coincide with the current M firesale, even mentioned by this latest post.



Yeah, those salespeople in camera shops...they have all the inside information, direct from Canon HQ. :


----------



## paulc (Jul 8, 2013)

With the proper precision matte focusing screen and manual focusing the whole thing is one giant AF point.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jul 8, 2013)

ashmadux said:


> What is a portrait shooter that cant afford a 5d3 to do?



Be happy with what you have, or start charging for your work...


----------



## m (Jul 8, 2013)

solid body, joystick

What about the 50D?


----------



## dstppy (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm still not getting how the 7D was lacking and the T2i is better 

Did I miss a post?


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 9, 2013)

dstppy said:


> I'm still not getting how the 7D was lacking and the T2i is better
> 
> Did I miss a post?



I also don't know but my guess is that T2i is better at handling higher ISOs than 7D which is true especially when shooting JPEGs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2013)

dstppy said:


> I'm still not getting how the 7D was lacking and the T2i is better



Well, clearly the 7D just isn't cool. Consider...7D...T2i. A number and a letter vs. a letter and a number with an 'i'. Think iPhone, iPad, iMac, iPod...and not just Apple - an iRobot vacuums my house for me, iSpy was an awesome TV show (who doesn't like Robert Culp, and yes I took a contractional liberty there), but you get my point. Without the i, the 7D is just...lacking. 

:


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 9, 2013)

The Bad Duck said:


> ...Put your money into better lights instead. Don´t just stop because there seems to be a problem, work around it.
> 
> good luck!



+1 !


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still not getting how the 7D was lacking and the T2i is better
> ...




Does this mean my 5D mkii is cool ? What happens if it is referred to as a 5D mk2 or 5D mkII ?

It could explain why the 5D mkiii is 50% cooler than the mkii. ;D


----------



## dstppy (Jul 9, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...



Only 50% cooler? Seems low . . .


----------

